# Beef Brisket



## Captain Morgan (Jun 25, 2005)

Farmgirl, why not post this in the barbecue section, where more folks might see it!

There are some real brisket experts here.  I am not one however. :badgrin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 25, 2005)

Moving to BBQ Section :!:


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 25, 2005)

Hiya Farmgirl,

If you use the search functionality on the website you will get lots of results. This thread is very detailed. There are many others with info and pics to find as well.

Edit: oh, and there is one of the resident experts chiming in now (Fatz), and just before I finished my post!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2005)

Farmgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your help.  I think I'm ready to tackle this.



Farmgirl, 
        You'll be all right!  Just put it on the cooker and let it roll.  If this helps, I was very intimidated by briskets until I did one.  The very first one I did was my very best brisket ever, but I haven't been able to duplicate it since.  I guess it was beginners luck.  But I've had a good time and some good eats in the mean time trying to make the perfect brisket.  So what I'm trying to say is, just go for it.  It may or may not turn out perfect, but you will still have a better meal than your neighbor cooking on Matchlight and eating burnt steaks.  The only way you'll get better is to cook one!  Good luck and don't be bashfull about asking questions.  Everyone here is more than happy to help you out!  There are great folks here with an abundant amount of knowledge they're willing to share!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2005)

Larry is 100% right. He has it figured out. Maintain your pit temp. Don't flip out, And let your pit cook for you. Oh yea, You get a temp spike or it goes a little low, But hang in there. Every thing you do has a effect. Note the effect and learn from it so you THINK next time and know exactly what to do and when to do it. Time and patience will prevail.Every pit is different. Every WSM is not the same.( as they get older, they get hotter)  Till you spend some time with your little pit buddy. It Will tell you what to do and when to do it. You have to get to know it just as a friend or enemy. Keep calm and good luck. Thing with a brisket is they can fool you. Never had the same weight done at the same time. That's the fun of it for me on a large cater.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2005)

Come on farmgal, we want to see some pics!!!

Congrats on a great cook.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2005)

let me guess.....abt's with pig powder all over em!


----------

